# FFC snow pusher



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I mentioned a few days back about a pusher box, that you could back drag with. I mistakenly gave bob cat credit for this box, referring to it as their snow bucket. As we all know bobcats snow bucket isnt anything really special. 
I have found the unit that I was looking for. It is made by FFC called the snow push.
http://www.ffcattachments.com
Dino

[Edited by plowking35 on 12-24-2000 at 05:31 PM]


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

*dead link*

I think you meant this www.ffcattachments.com

Bryan


----------

